# Free Roaming tegu?



## Jer723 (Apr 25, 2009)

just a thought? could you let your tegu free roam like an iguana?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 25, 2009)

I let mine do it all the time:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9iPNGH7ao4&feature=channel_page" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9iPNGH7 ... annel_page</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfSvW5kjghQ&feature=related" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfSvW5kj ... re=related</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Schnab (Apr 25, 2009)

You can, but just make sure to keep on eye on them when free roaming. You wouldn't want them getting into trouble. It's a good thing to also soak them before incase nature calls too.


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 25, 2009)

noo, i know they can go outside and roam, i mean like let them live around the house, and not in an enclosure, like a cat or dog.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 25, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> noo, i know they can go outside and roam, i mean like let them live around the house, and not in an enclosure, like a cat or dog.



Mine spends at least a few hours out a day now. My house has really low humidity though so I leave it in the cage most of the day. wouldn't let it roam the whole house unless your keeping an eye on it though. Mine gets sectioned off to two "tegu safe" rooms.


----------



## Beasty (Apr 25, 2009)

While I don't think exclusively having your tegu be a "house lizard" with no enclosure is a good idea, I do think letting it roam in a safe area is needed to give them some stimulus. Tegus are very smart and curious animals and will get into things like any other animal so you'll have to keep them in a "tegu approved" area and watch them always. Also, I would advise to have your tegu on a leash outdoors as they are VERY fast believe it or not. I have seen females guarding nests so fast they're almost impossible to catch on film and can run on 2 legs! Only after you have had your animal for years and know them quite well would I even think of an outside walk with no leash. Even then it's no guarantee they won't bolt on ya.
I did see a tread on here with someone who made a large enclosure with a doggie door. Great idea! Just block it off when you're at work or otherwise gone or busy and open it when you want to let them roam. They MIGHT even go back "home" when they're tired or want to warm up. I hope to have mine be so social as to roam the house like a regular domesticated mammal when it's appropriate and be social to guests as well. Potty training can even be possible!
Here's to domesticated reptile housemates! :cheers


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree :!: I always have Asami out with the family


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 26, 2009)

hah! I like that pic. I just leave the door of mines cage open all the time. 
It is big enough that it cant get in the horrible places that it used to be able to fit in when it was smaller. He is about 3 feet long. It knows that the cage is its house and wakes up, sits under the basking light for a couple hours, then crawls out, prowls my apt for any food that I may have put out, goes pee, goes back to the cage to warm up more, comes back out, eats the food i put out, goes back and warms up more, comes back out, poops, then goes back warms up again then goes back into his burrow. Until the next day. 

That is the daily routine of mine, I can almost set my watch by it. Once it goes back into its burrow it stays there till the next morning and doesn't make a sound. 

Its not allowed in either of the bedrooms and can only go in the living room, bathroom and kitchen, It is only allowed in the kitchen now that it is too big to fit under the stove, dishwasher, refridgerator, and hot water heater closet. 

Now no problems, however it is unsupervised when I have to leave for work early and the other day when I got home I found the fuzzy floor matt from the bathroom in a wad on the other side of the kitchen... so yeah idk what happened there.haha. 

THEY GET INTO EVERYTHING! Im just now aware of everything they can fit under and I have had mine for a year.


----------

